# DOGPATCH PRESS ARTICLE: The State of Furry Publishing



## PupMatthias (Sep 19, 2016)

Fred Patten goes through eight different Furry Publishers both big and small and how they are doing bring Furry literature.

dogpatch.press: The State of Furry Publishing – Fred Patten gives the inside story of eight groups.


----------

